# Upgrading Core2Quad Build from 2008



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

I currently have a custom built PC, and have been thinking about maybe upgrading it.

If anything I’m just curious, as to be honest it’s still pretty powerful and doesn’t struggle with anything I throw at it.

I’m looking at 2 options:

*1.	Keep the motherboard and upgrade CPU and RAM
2.	Build a new PC from scratch*

Option 2 might be overkill, but given the age of the PC, might be worth the investment.

If I choose option 1, what would be the best CPU to use? Could I use a Core2Quad Extreme? Are they pretty cheap these days – as they’re something like 5 generations old. Maybe a QX9770?

If I chose option 2, I’m trying to find where the value sweet spot is? 
Haswell sounds nice, but is Ivybridge better value? I want to stick with Intel CPU’s. Also I’m not sure if I want Core i5, or i7. 

I’ve read that i7 is probably overkill (and over budget), and even some of the higher i3’s are decent. I’ve been looking at Core i5 4570 as seems good for the money.

My budget for option 1 would be about £150, maybe £200.
Option 2 budget would be around £400-£450.

Usage:

Media authoring – Web development, photo editing / graphic design
Entertainment / Web surfing / Streaming
Occasional gaming – older titles, but might try some newer ones out
Sound / Music recording
Experimenting with VMs / Application Development

*Current PC*


Asus P5K Premium Black Pearl Edition
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 2.66GHz
Corsair 4GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM
AMD Radeon R7 240 1GB GDDR5
Corsair Builder Series CX 80+ Bronze 600W
Coolermaster Centurion 5 Case


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

An Intel Core i5 4570 would be a good choice. I don't feel a need of upgrading to an i7 at the moment and I play games usually every day.

If you choose this option however you need to buy a new motherboard since your current one does not support Core i3, i5 and i7 processors.

I would suggest you to upgrade to 2x2 or 2x4 GB DDR3 RAM as well. Preferably Corsair or G Skill.

GIGABYTE GA-H81-D3 LGA 1150 Intel H81 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Intel Core i5-4570 Haswell Quad-Core 3.2GHz LGA 1150 84W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54570 - Newegg.com

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9A G - Newegg.com

I think that would be decent for you unless you plan to overclock.

You can also look at the recommended builds from TSF:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The suggestions above are pretty spot on for what you could upgrade. DDR3 memory will certainly help along with the CPU upgrade.

Remember that a new motherboard will require a reinstall of Windows.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

alexondrums said:


> I currently have a custom built PC, and have been thinking about maybe upgrading it.
> 
> If anything I’m just curious, as to be honest it’s still pretty powerful and doesn’t struggle with anything I throw at it.
> 
> ...


Option one is viable, and definitely the cheaper option.
This list of supported CPUs from the manufacturers site should give you an indication of what you can do.
Motherboards - P5K Premium/WiFi-AP - ASUS
Also upgrading the graphics to a 750Ti or a R7 265 or R9 270 would boost things along nicely.


----------



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies.

If I went for option 1, is there much more I can squeeze out of my current motherboard? I know it's a good one for overclocking and water cooling etc, but I don't really want to go down that route now (i might have done some years ago, hence why I got it).

As I mentioned, I'm wondering of a Core2Quad Extreme is worth the money, but I've seen them available anywhere from £140 - £800! 

I believe my Q6700 is about mid range for this CPU type, so not sure which to go for if I upgraded it - e.g

Core2Quad Q9650 (1333 FSB)
Core2Quad Extreme X6800 (1066 FSB)
Core2Quad QX9770 (1600 FSB)
Core2Quad QX9650 (1333 FSB)

(I believe the X in QX mean unlocked multiplier - in which case It doesn't bother me that much).

Are the Extreme's much better than the normal Core2Quads?

If I went for a CPU upgrade, I guess It would be worth upgrading the RAM, as it's running 2x2GB 800MHz sticks. 

I could put in up to 1600MHz DDR2, maybe 8GB (the chipset officially support 800MHz, but the motherboard nativley supports 1600MHz). 

Any ideas?

Would the cost of this be significantly less than option 2?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Core 2 Extreme processors have a higher core frequency and are usually designed for overclocking, that is why they are twice more expensive than Core 2 Quads.

Here's one:

ARK | Intel® Coreâ„¢2 Quad Processor Q9650 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB)

Compared to the Haswell processor the price difference is kinda big.

If I were you I would take advantage of that L3 Cache from the Core i3/i5/i7 and I *totally* agree with Mr. Panther for the GPU.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, you did state the PC is working just fine for your usage currently. So if you don't want to upgrade, then don't.

However, if you're going to spend any money you might as well get the newest and greatest technology. Otherwise you will spend money now only to spend more later when you need to upgrade again.


----------

